# Numenorean political inner strife caused by religions or ideologies?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 1, 2021)

As the title, for instance, we seldom or maybe never see any good monarch, like Tar-Palantir prohibiting slavery(stuff unnecessary like making speech against Valar illegal due to not matching Valar's policies). Even when it came to the Kinsmen witch-hunt against the Faithful was enforced indirectly, apart from a few case such as canceling the national religious ritual, and so forth, yet belonging to different to any ideologies, such as worshiping Valar was still legal on the surface at least.
Apart from Numenorean kingdom, there're a dime of political inner strife caused by religions or ideologies, such as Gondor-Kin-Strife, Arnorian racial conflicts, and so on.
Any idea?


----------



## Alcuin (Jul 1, 2021)

Arnor didn’t suffer “racial strife.” They incorporated the Men of Bree without molestation, and they (most unwisely) permitted the Hillmen, who traitorously allied themselves with Angmar, to settle in Rhudaur, apparently not only unmolested but able to take control of the government, which then began the series of wars in which Angmar entered on the side of the usurping Hillmen, eventually causing Arnor to collapse. Arguing that Arnor was somehow “racist” in resisting Angmar is indistinguishable from arguing that China is “racist” because it resisted Japanese aggression at the Marco Polo Bridge in Beijing: It’s absurd on its face, and insulting besides. By the time of the wars with Angmar, it would seem the Hillmen of Rhudaur, if not some of the Dúnedain of that doomed subkingdom, were worshipping as did the folk of Angmar.*

The Kin-strife of Gondor, its civil war, was driven more by dynastic ambition than “racism”, too. Eldacar suffered no ill effects in having a mother from Rhovanion. The incident is quite similar to Tar-Aldarion’s marriage to Erendis: Tar-Ancalimë suffered no ill effects because her mother was not of the line of Elros, nor could the first kings of Númenor, all long-lived, choose wives from among the House of Eärendil: it was too small at first, so they must have chosen wives shorter-lived than themselves; the subsequent law that the king or queen of Númenor could marry only another member of the House of Eärendil (Elros) was a matter more of pride than of reason. Castamir the Usurper wanted to be king more than he wanted a “pure” bloodline, and the rebellion of his familial descendants and followers in deserting from Pelargir to Umbar to found a rival Númenórean state (joining whatever remained of the Black Númenóreans of Harad) is good evidence of it. 

Once the Gondorian rebels were ensconced in Umbar, however, there appears to be little doubt that they were eventually won over to the Sauronian side, launching attacks against Gondor that were sometimes coördinated with Easterlings or with Khand. That, I would say, is a _religious_ difference, in that the descendents of the rebels rejected their old allegiance to Eru and the Valar, besides rejecting allegiance to the rightful claimant of the House of Anárion. 

The split between the Faithful Númenóreans and the King’s Men (Black Númenóreans) of the Second Age, however, was indeed based upon ideological and eventually religious differences. The ideological difference arose first, apparently during the reign of Tar-Ciryatan, who pressured his father to retire early from the throne. (I have written an essay that touches upon this: I believe at least one, possibly three of Ciryatan’s inner circle were Númenórean lords seduced by Sauron, ill-advising him to Númenor’s eventual ruin centuries later.) The party of the King’s Men became increasingly greedy and usurpacious of power and wealth in their dealings of the Men of Middle-earth, oppressing and enslaving them. The party of the Faithful objected to this first, in all likelihood, on ideological grounds; but ideological grounds are ultimately religious grounds as well, and unless one defends one’s religious beliefs with courage and vigor, no ideological arguments can hold. By the end of the Second Age, not only was the “old religion” that acknowledged the overlordship of Eru in Arda and the Valar as his emissaries and regents in Arda rejected outright by the King’s Men, but under Sauron they eventually sought out, captured, and sacrificially murdered Faithful Númenóreans in their misguided worship of Sauron and Morgoth. Under Ar-Gimilzôr, Tar-Palantír’s father, public worship of the Valar was apparently suppressed, and under Ar-Pharazôn, even private worship of Eru was suppressed to the point that anyone attempting to climb Meneltarma could be (apparently) summarily executed by the guard. Even the Elves of Eressëa were forbidden to land in Númenor on the accusation that they were “spies of the Valar.” 

───◊───
* There is an interesting aside here. In _Two Towers_, “Window on the West”, Faramir during his conversation with Frodo and Sam makes an remark that may be germane to this subject.
The Men of Númenor were settled far and wide [in Middle-earth], but for the most part they fell into evils and follies. Many became enamored of the Darkness and the black arts; some were given over wholly to idleness and ease, and some fought among themselves, until they were conquered in their weakness by the wild men.

It is not said that evil arts were ever practiced in Gondor, or that the Nameless One was ever named in honour there…​It sounds as if some of the Dúnedain in Middle-earth _did_ turn to the worship of Sauron. Certainly this was true in Harad and Umbar; however, the passage “some fought among themselves until they were conquered in their weakness by the wild men” is strongly reminiscent to me of Rhudaur. This further suggests that Sauron, “the Nameless One”, was “named in honor” in Rhudaur, which, if the folk of Rhudaur adopted the practices of Angmar, would make sense.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 8, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> ...Castamir the Usurper wanted to be king more than he wanted a “pure” bloodline, and the rebellion of his familial descendants and followers...


Yes, but how about his followers?Even if Castamir's motive was personal gain, his followers wouldn't be the same for there could be only 1 exclusive monarch, it's another matter that they fought for other personal gain such as maintaining their original social privilege apart from racism. Yet JRRT seemed to emphasize these revolts were formed due to racism instead of other common reasons for civil wars, moreover, ideologies seemed to play a bit heavier role than factual benefit, as you had instructed me in the discussion about the reasons why Numenor didn't have civil wars contained the ideology of patriotism in other articles. 

Of course, then the coming question of another ideology might be here, if Castamir's faction got ambition as their motives of civil war, patriotism, that was, as reasonable.


Alcuin said:


> ...The Men of Númenor were settled far and wide [in Middle-earth], but for the most part they fell into evils and follies. Many became enamored of the Darkness and the black arts; some were given over wholly to idleness and ease, and some fought among themselves, until they were conquered in their weakness by the wild men.
> 
> It is not said that evil arts were ever practiced in Gondor, or that the Nameless One was ever named in honour there…
> It sounds as if some of the Dúnedain in Middle-earth _did_ turn to the worship of Sauron. Certainly this was true in Harad and Umbar; however, the passage “some fought among themselves until they were conquered in their weakness by the wild men” is strongly reminiscent to me of Rhudaur....


Patriotism or the so-called "concept of order"(something like confucianism'禮法) seemed to start declining among the Dark Numenorean, becoming one of the ideology believed Castamir's revolts, just like all the Evil factions, believing that only the strong fitted, leading to the Numenorean-Supermacy to their exterior factions and only power will decide who their boss will be as an result. 
In addition, I beg your pardon, are you meaning that Arnor, at least in Rhudaur state's government, was already dominated by political "Melkor worshipers", no matter they're Numenorean or not, and thus the Angmar War was much more political and economic than ideological and racial strife, for the Witch King to get enough strategic res to finish the strategic encircle against Gondor from it's northern west?


----------



## Alcuin (Jul 8, 2021)

If you are asking if the policies of the Númenóreans mirrored those of Emperor Shi Min (石閔) who ordered the slaughter of all non-Han residents of China in AD 350, or the current CCP policy of _han minzu_ (汉民族) to marginalize and forcibly assimilate all non-Han citizens of the PRC (e.g., the Tibetans, or the unfortunate Uyghurs), then *no*, I don’t believe they do. 

The Númenóreans exhibited an extraordinary respect for _tradition_ (also customary in China until the 1949 Revolution and the subsequent Cultural Revolution of the 1960s; the West also lost its respect for tradition in the 20th century following two world wars and successive Communist and Fascist revolutions, both of which are Leftist ideologies that deprecate tradition). Even the Kings’ Men worked outside the public arena while Tar-Palantír was king of Númenor: Gimilkhâd, Ar-Pharazôn’s father and Tar-Palantír’s younger brother, did not _openly_ oppose his brother, though he worked tirelessly against him behind the scenes. By the same token, Amandil and Elendil did not _openly_ oppose Ar-Pharazôn, though Amandil went so far as to attempt a personal emissary to the Valar on behalf of the Faithful Númenóreans. (There is no report of the fate of Amandil and his friends.) 

I think respect for tradition and a sense of “nationhood” as “people-ness”, if I may use that word, is a better notion of what’s happening not only among the Númenóreans, whether good or bad, among the Rohirrim, and even among the inhabitants of Bree (Big and Little _united_) and the Shire. Saruman’s ruffians also exhibit a sense of the “people-ness” of themselves while oppressing the Shire-Hobbits. This “people-ness” is a natural human instinct – “my group as opposed to your group” – but I wouldn’t call it “racism,” which is a(n intentionally) politically-loaded term more a cudgel than a proper description. 

*How Tolkien describes the Dúnedain does seem similar to Lǐjiào (禮教, “rites’ transmission”),* though Lǐjiào is less a religion than what the Dúnedain practiced. Tolkien indicates that although the Dúnedain did not build temples to Eru either in Númenor or in Middle-earth, they did recognize “sacred spaces” (the top of Meneltarma or the hallow above Minas Tirith where Aragorn found the sapling of the White Tree). In their religious practice the king served as high priest, but there is no record of their sacrificing animals to Eru or the Valar. Sauron, however, directed the construction of a temple in Númenor, and like Morgoth before him, demanded human sacrifice; but Tolkien considered this an aberration of Númenórean society, one so serious that it cost them their lives and their island home. (According to Tolkien’s notes cited in _Reader’s Companion_, the door along the Paths of the Dead at which Baldor died trying to gain access was an entry to an evil temple of the Dead Men of Dunharrow, a temple unquestionably dedicated to Sauron, whom they had worshipped.)

But if you’re asking if the Dúnedain, whether of Númenor or of Middle-earth, exhibited a sense of _superiority_ over others, I think that is undeniable. They lived longer than other Men, they first built (in Númenor) and later inherited (in Middle-earth) an advanced civilization while other Men did not, and they were afraid (as was the House of Eärendil à la “Aldarion and Erendis”) that intermarriage with “lesser” folk would shorten their lifespan and lower their civilization. Castamir clearly used this sense of superiority among the Dúnedain and their fears of loss to bolster his claim to the throne. *Whether his successors in Umbar saw their kinsfolk left behind in Gondor as “lesser” than themselves is an excellent question,* and one I had never before considered. I think the Dúnedain dynasty in Umbar did likely see itself as superior to that in Minas Anor (Osgiliath, the old capital, was ruined during the civil war): that would be the normal human sense of, “I’m better than you.” This tendency, however normal among human beings, is much less apparent in “better” characters such as Aragorn, Faramir, or Éowyn, and stronger in “worse” characters such as Denethor (not in his treatment of Pippin by any means! but rather in his dismissing Aragorn as rightful king, “the last of a ragged house long bereft of lordship and dignity”), the Ruffians, and particularly Saruman, in whom it is most clearly demonstrated. 

And yes, I do think the Hillmen in control of Rhudaur were practicing not “Melkor worship” but “Sauron worship”, or at least something strongly akin to it. The folk of Carn Dûm under the leadership of the Witch-king certainly were. I _suspect_, though I cannot prove it, that some of the Dúnedain of Rhudaur were also practicing dark arts, perhaps even before the Hillmen took control. Context strongly indicates that the surviving Dúnedain of Umbar and Harad in the centuries immediately following the Downfall of Númenor also worshipped Sauron and followed his practices, and I think they naturally allied with Sauron and fought for him in the War of the Last Alliance, probably wiping out most of their remaining warriors, whose number was already seriously depleted by the destruction of the Númenórean invasion force in the Downfall of Númenor. 

The Angmar Wars, in my opinion, had two purposes. The first, to further weaken and destroy the weaker Númenórean kingdom, was successful. The second, to obtain a palantír, preferably the palantír of Amon Sûl, the chief palantír of Middle-earth (the stone of Osgiliath was the chief palantír of Gondor, but that of Amon Sûl was even more powerful: that’s why Elendil kept it), failed when Arvedui and the Elven mariners who came to rescue him were caught in the ice and their ship crushed and sunk. It was not a “racial” war except in that the Witch-king (who was himself Númenórean!) wanted to kill as many of the Dúnedain as possible (excepting I suppose those that would adhere to him and to Sauron).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 11, 2021)

Interesting, as always, but let's try to keep the editorializing on modern political subjects out of the discussion, please.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 12, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> If you are asking if the policies of the Númenóreans mirrored those of Emperor Shi Min (石閔) who ordered the slaughter of all non-Han residents of China in AD 350, or the current CCP policy of _han minzu_ (汉民族) to marginalize and forcibly assimilate all non-Han citizens of the PRC (e.g., the Tibetans, or the unfortunate Uyghurs), then *no*, I don’t believe they do.
> 
> The Númenóreans exhibited an extraordinary respect for _tradition_ (also customary in China until the 1949 Revolution and the subsequent Cultural Revolution of the 1960s; the West also lost its respect for tradition in the 20th century following two world wars and successive Communist and Fascist revolutions, both of which are Leftist ideologies that deprecate tradition). Even the Kings’ Men worked outside the public arena while Tar-Palantír was king of Númenor: Gimilkhâd, Ar-Pharazôn’s father and Tar-Palantír’s younger brother, did not _openly_ oppose his brother, though he worked tirelessly against him behind the scenes. By the same token, Amandil and Elendil did not _openly_ oppose Ar-Pharazôn, though Amandil went so far as to attempt a personal emissary to the Valar on behalf of the Faithful Númenóreans. (There is no report of the fate of Amandil and his friends.)


I see. Thus JRRT's mention of King's men massive immoral violence such as "hunt over the natives" wasn't "targeted" to specific race nor religions but possibly just some policies to match their civic majority's demand of their horribly increasing demand, on the surface at least. After all, no public administrative orders or laws was published pointed to specific race or religions believers, right? 


Alcuin said:


> But if you’re asking if the Dúnedain, whether of Númenor or of Middle-earth, exhibited a sense of _superiority_ over others, I think that is undeniable. They lived longer than other Men, they first built (in Númenor) and later inherited (in Middle-earth) an advanced civilization while other Men did not, and they were afraid (as was the House of Eärendil à la “Aldarion and Erendis”) that intermarriage with “lesser” folk would shorten their lifespan and lower their civilization. Castamir clearly used this sense of superiority among the Dúnedain and their fears of loss to bolster his claim to the throne. *Whether his successors in Umbar saw their kinsfolk left behind in Gondor as “lesser” than themselves is an excellent question,* and one I had never before considered. I think the Dúnedain dynasty in Umbar did likely see itself as superior to that in Minas Anor (Osgiliath, the old capital, was ruined during the civil war): that would be the normal human sense of, “I’m better than you.” This tendency, however normal among human beings, is much less apparent in “better” characters such as Aragorn, Faramir, or Éowyn, and stronger in “worse” characters such as Denethor (not in his treatment of Pippin by any means! but rather in his dismissing Aragorn as rightful king, “the last of a ragged house long bereft of lordship and dignity”), the Ruffians, and particularly Saruman, in whom it is most clearly demonstrated.


I recall it that Noldor elves also had some sense of supremacy over other races, yet not meaning they'll discriminate them at all. Sense of _superiority_ over others doesn't equal to discrimination, such as what's mentioned in Parerga and Paralipomena, representing Arthur Schopenhauer's view of races, though JRRT's lore of racial acknowledge settings was different, I hope this is the most comprehensible way to explain.


Alcuin said:


> ..It was not a “racial” war except in that the Witch-king (who was himself Númenórean!) wanted to kill as many of the Dúnedain as possible (excepting I suppose those that would adhere to him and to Sauron)...


Yes, after all, conflicts caused by cultural or racial difference was natural, and Angmar War wasn't claimed to target specific race, though racial or cultural strife existing already in Arnor might be a fuse. In addition, Angmar armed forces was also a great hybrid of all kinds of creatures.


----------

